# .223 distances?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Ruger Mini-14 .223 and I feel I can make a 200 yard shot in most scenarios. My dad's going to get a trigger job done before deer season. This supposedly should make it at least a 300 yard gun. I know it certainly is'nt quite comparable to those 22-250's and .204's and what not, but I was just wondering what distances you guys get out of yours? I know what I'm capable of, but I also need to know what my gun's capabilities are.

Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

actually, the 223 will get the job done out to 500, but you are getting on the light end of penetration. i feel comfortable shooting out to 400 with my 223. i have been shooting 55 gr v-max lately and they seem to do the job really well. the only thing to remember is to PRACTICE shooting at whatever range you will be shooting. i know a lot og guys who practice out to 100 yards, then try 300-400 yard shots... and wonder why they miss? well, i wonder?

the 223 will get out really well, but the shooter has to do their job. i shot 100 rounds this weekend, got some good groups, but am not comfortable with 300 yet. will get there again, but need to get my feel back, and yes with time off you will lose the feel. out to 200 i kept 10 rounds inside a 2" bull, i consider that ok, but not what i was shooting last year. just need more range time.

remember, most of the rifles out there will out do the person holding it...

good luck
cya

:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The .223 is no slouch at 300 yards. I would think your chosen firearm is going to be your limiting factor.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

OkieYodler, I have a 223WSSM that I've been shooting factory 64 gr bullets out of this last year, "That should do the job on deer", I know it knocks the socks out of the coyotes. A 223 is in the same category as a 222 and a 222 mag, a medium range caliber.

cy-coyote, if you zero your 223 in one inch high at 100 yards, you should be able to hit any coyote in the county out to 300 yards. 
If you shoot enough coyotes out at 300 you're going to get runners now and then with a 223. The odds go up for runners the futher out you shoot em.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Gohon,

I don't understand what you mean when you say: 'I would think your chosen firearm is going to be your limitng factor.'


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

OkieYoter, I think he's talking how accurate your rifle is. You can be shooting a $5000 bench rest rifle, but if you can't shoot it, it really don't matter how good the rifle is. 
I believe it takes two things, you and the rifle. But then again, I've seen guys put bullets in one hole all day at the range and miss a coyote standing at 50 yards lol.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

OkieYodler, the Ruger Mini-14 isn't known for it's accuracy. I've seen some that shoot decent but most don't. If your Mini-14 can put 5 shots in less than 3 inches at 100 yards consider yourself lucky. Most of them don't. I've seen some that won't even print inside 5 inches. Not knocking your gun because it's a fun gun and a outstanding truck gun but in most cases they don't make very good long rang shooters.


----------



## Vic (Aug 7, 2006)

If your calling coyotes,and not just shooting at drive bys', 90% of your shots should be well under 100 yards,and really should be between 20-60 yards if your setting up correctly, so long range affairs are not necessary in coyote calling. Your Ruger mini,although not being known for being very accurate, should do a fine job on called coyotes.
Im always amazed by fellas looking for long range rifles for calling? The whole idea of calling them, is to do just that, call them in to your stand, which should put them very close to the gun. Why would anyone want to shoot at a 400 yard coyote, when with proper calling technique, you can put them 40 yards in front of you?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Vic,

I agree with you but if you are the same "vic" from the Coyote Gods web page( are you, if I may ask?) then your shooling ability with a .17 center fire is pretty well documented :beer: . I am a huge fan of that site and there is LOTS of good info to be learned there. For anyone not familiar with it, check it out at www.coyotegods.com. It is a great deal of knowledge and about the funniest thing I have ever read on the subject of coyote hunting. :toofunny: It is also on that site that it mentions being able to kill coyotes at long distances because sooner or later one will hang up on us all and thats when the confidence comes in to make those longer shots.

I have not killed a ton of coyotes by any means but I also have to agree with you about the distance they were killed at. the farthest called coyote I have ever shot is about 150 yards and most inside a hundred. Its just nice to know that my 22-250 will reach out farther If I need it to.

It just gives me that extra little bit of faith, Anyway, just my opinion.

Take it easy all,

Jaybic


----------

